# Wedding Wire-type website for Senior Photography



## iKokomo (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a question  I was wondering if there is some sort of website that I could advertise on like wedding wire is for weddings, but for Senior Portraits and Photography?


Thanks!


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 29, 2015)

Thumbtack or something along those lines.


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jul 15, 2015)

If you can't think of a website off the top of your head, your potential clients probably can't either. Which means I would focus on seo for your website so when they google "seniors photography + your city", you come up first result.


----------



## iKokomo (Jul 18, 2015)

Question! How wold I go about working on my SEO listings? Are there good tutorials out there I can read/watch? Thanks!


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jul 23, 2015)

There are tons of information out there about seo. Probably tons more than there is about learning photography. 
I would spend some time on moz.com  .  I would focus on Google local results because that will usually be displayed before a Web page.  If you goto moz.com/local it run a test and tell you where you have citations and where you don't. They'll offer to do it for you for a fee or you can write a list of the websites you're not on and manually goto to those sites and add your citation. 
Just remember anything you do with seo is not set in stone and results don't happen overnight.
But the beauty of seo is that potential client is searching for the term you want to rank for which prequalifies them as interested. If they call you because you came up first result you shouldn't really have to sell them cause they already know they want it.


----------



## philsphoto (Jul 31, 2015)

There are a lot of good SEO YouTube videos.  Videos on website structure, and Google food such as keywords, Landing pages, descriptive text.  For us photographers, our photographs need text in them that is useful to Google for search indexing.  This would be text in filenames, metadata, Titles and Captions.  Google doesn't know what a picture is about, unless YOU tell the bots what the picture is about.  Your website, gallery's, pages, forms, articles, and described pictures tell Google what you're all about.  Another side of the coin is valuable and relevant back links.  Back links for reputable websites, from interesting forums, and good Social networking.  

I am not an SEO expert, no where close to it.  But as a fellow photographer I too want people to find my website, spend time on it, and convert that impression into a sale.  Learn about Google webmaster tools and Google Analytics.  Be very patient with the process, I am only now starting to get some better organic search results!  Good luck to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philsphoto (Jul 31, 2015)

Not too excited about moz.com wanting my credit card.  Anyone have experience with this company?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philsphoto (Aug 4, 2015)

sscarmack said:


> Thumbtack or something along those lines.



Has anyone ever landed a Thumbtack photography job?


Sent by philsphoto.com from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

